# Free Aromatherapy Body Massage



## huyuanyuanyuan110 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I am a student of Diploma of Beauty Therapy, would anyone like to experience Aromatherapy Body Massage for free At 09:30 am on April 20st at South Bank Campus( finishing at 11:00 am). In addition, there are also facial treatment, microdermabrasion and SPA free experience in the next few weeks, if you are interested pls send me a message 0411176872 or [email protected] Cali


----------



## sahabarun (27 d ago)

Do you still offer massages?


----------



## sahanaj (25 d ago)

I love getting aromatherapy massages, because apart from the physical relaxation, it feels like an emotional experience that calms my anxiety. My massage therapist asks me what oils do I want to use before every session, so the smell, the essential oils and a pair of wonderful hands do miracles for my mind and for my body. In my opinion a good massage is one that releases the emotions trapped inside you that have a negative impact on your wellbeing. Not everyone believes in energy, but I think that positive emotions generate positive reactions in your body, relaxing your mind and leaving you refreshed and peaceful. This is why I love the services provided by https://www.goldtantriclondon.com/.


----------

